# The "What I Did For Easter" thread ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

We had a quiet, but really really enjoyable day. I guess our family is pretty laid back about gatherings. 

Our close family came out to our house today for lunch, we all brought our own lunch but shared it around, and we had a few nibblies prepared. Basically we just sat around and talked, played with the kids (I have SIX nephews all under 10 yrs) outside, the kids fed the goats (did you know goats eat marshmallows?? lol), etc. There were chocolate and presents for the kids, but we dont like to go overboard so we dont get each other (the adults) pressies and chocolates, but mum got something small for me and my brother who still live at home. 

I got to meet my newest nephew today, only 3 wks old, hadnt met him yet because he stayed in hospital several hours away for quite a while because he was so prem. He still hasnt reached his due date yet. He slept in my arms most of the day  , now my sister isnt too impressed cos he wont sleep in the bassinet tonight, but I said thats what aunties are for, spoiling the kids!

Funny story for you: One of my nephews wanted a pistachio nut, and he came out calling "Mum, mum, I cant find my nuts, where are my nuts?" at which point my sister cracked up laughing and pointed down, he stood there a few minutes then realised what he'd said and just about wet himself laughing. He's only four :ROFL: 

How did everyone else enjoy easter?


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't tell you what we did, because it is still early here. We are going to have a suprise birthday party for my Grandma, she is 89 today. arty: She still lives at home by herself, drives, and keeps us in line. She has been through so much, out lived 3 husbands, the last one was her high school sweet heart. Raised 3 children as a widow, while working as the secratary for the president of the bussiness that employed most of the town. It is hard to belive that she is 89, you wouldn't know itby looking at her.
Of coarse, we had baskets for our daughters. Just a little candy, not much. We don't make a big deal about the Easter Bunny, since that is not what this day is all about anyway. We make sure to thank God for his sacrifice of his son and the miracle of his rising, la ittle extra today. ray:


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

1st Bob , I love your short hair . I have 2 that run our house . 
We did are morning feedings , gave the dogs a bath and having lunch with some very ggod friend , Our family is pretty spread out so we are thankful for are good health and great friends


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

We breed, hunt, hunt test, and show ours.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We are having Easter dinner here. My mom cooks the ham(It is smelling divine right now!!!) and her or I usually make a potato salad. I did the prep part this time and she put it together. I think she even made some deviled eggs. The good things is that we are having beautiful we :sun: ather here today-normally is seems to be rainy and nasty on Easter.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We had my moms family come over for lunch ( I don't get along with them all that well.) And then I'm going to a party tonight.


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

I was supposed to work today, even though I requested off months ago to go to southern TN with my fam. They wouldn't let me have it off, and then this morning when I went in, they told me they didn't need me. Problem is that all my family are hours away, and I don't remember how to get there. Oh well. I'm going to go buy myself a chocolate bunny, grab a chair, and watch all my new kids playing. They are about 2 weeks old now and really starting to play hard.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom had a doctor's appointment today so the rest of us stayed home, I've been watching south park and reading pride and prejudice all afternoon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> 1st Bob , I love your short hair .


 karmouth...At first...when I read that ...I thought you liked Bob's short hair .. :doh: .... it didn't click ....that you were talking about his beautiful dogs...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

I made a meal that was the best ever  ...can so often be a disaster for me!! I made roast leg of lamb stuffed with garlic, garlic-mashed red potatoes and asparagus w/ dash of balsalmic vinegar and shredded parmasean cheese. So good. Just our family, but there's 8 here!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> > 1st Bob , I love your short hair .
> 
> 
> karmouth...At first...when I read that ...I thought you liked Bob's short hair .. :doh: .... it didn't click ....that you were talking about his beautiful dogs...LOL :ROFL:


So did I ... I was like huh? How did she know Bob cut his hair short? Was there a picture or something? Did I not read his post thoroughly enough? LMAO



goathappy said:


> My mom had a doctor's appointment today so the rest of us stayed home, I've been watching south park and *reading pride and prejudice all afternoon *


sounds like a good arvo ... though I'd go without the south park. Now I'm really craving some Austen!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My mom and I sat around most of the day and played with the goats. My mom made and awesome dinner of ham and scalped potato's and then I took a nap. 

We usually go over to my grandparents house, but my grandfather just finished with his chemo and radiation, so his immune system is pretty low right now. Didn't want to risk getting him sick.  

But overall is was a pretty relaxing, easy day.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I GOT TO SLEEP IN!!!!

Putts aroudn the house with nothign to do but clean. Can you tell i am use to working on my boss's farm?? We went out cause low and behold we needed somethign for dinner. Cooked dinner. Called to family and friends and wished them a happy easter and now relaxing on the puter and going to go and vegg for a bit playing a computer game.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So did I ... I was like huh? How did she know Bob cut his hair short? Was there a picture or something? Did I not read his post thoroughly enough? LMAO


 I know... :ROFL:


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > So did I ... I was like huh? How did she know Bob cut his hair short? Was there a picture or something? Did I not read his post thoroughly enough? LMAO
> 
> 
> I know... :ROFL:


I'm glad it wasn't just me. Looks like the only one who DIDN'T think it was Bob's hair she was talking about was Bob. :slapfloor:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

its only 5pm here, cooking ham, crappy weather right now, but we went outside and started cleaning out the pig house, getting ready for farrowing. and played with the goat kids. thats about it.


----------

